# Amunition types



## Booomer302

I was wondering if there were a more aerodynamic projectile one could shoot from a regular slingshot. Something that would end up having more piercing power.

I was thinking a special designed round; pointed on one side, teardrop shaped with a strong loop on the end one could hook a release though. This would ensure the projectile would leave the sling pointing the right direction. The only down-side would be the risk of catching the loop in the sling.

I also thought of a mechanism to hold a new bullet (The kind you can buy from Cabela's to make your own bullets) but I am unsure if the cost would be comparable to steel shot.

I'm only wondering because after watching some of the vids on Youtube I want to build a zombie killing slingshot and learn how to use it to its full potential. Even if it ends up not working out a slingshot could be used to create distractions in various situations and possible ammo would be everywhere.


----------



## Hrawk

While the short answer is yes, there are more aerodynamic projectile shapes out there, it's hard to beat the common sphere when it comes to slingshots.

When you introduce shaped projectiles you run into all sorts of other issues. Correct orientation in the pouch, ensuring it leaves the pouch with the right alignment etc.

As a lot of slingshot hunters will tell you, you don't always have the required time to do the above. Spherical ammo though you load, aim (or not) and shoot.

Slingshots mainly rely on blunt force trauma to take down game.

If you want something a bit fancier and a tad more effective, look at using a slingshot with arrows (slingbow) and take your pick from the large range of crazy efficient broad heads that exist on the market.


----------



## Booomer302

I did see the designs for a slingbow and I shoot a compound bow with a release so an arrow would feel too familiar. I was hoping for a weapon that could be used in any mid-range situation with ammo varying between an aerodynamic round for longer shots or killing blows to 100+ lb creatures (Yes I know that pretty much requires a head-shot) to a rock of the correct size to break a window across the street with minimum noise.

What would you suggest to plug into Google for a shaped projectile? My terms are too generic to bring up anything useful.

Do you know of a release design one could use a regular bow release for..?

My release is similar to this










I figure the advantages of using a release for a bow is the same as for a slingshot.


----------



## Hrawk

Plug into google ? Minie ball would be a good start.

As for taking down a 100lb animal. I'd never, ever, consider using a slingshot for this.

Use a rifle. Nuff said.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Hrawk said:


> Plug into google ? Minie ball would be a good start.
> 
> As for taking down a 100lb animal. I'd never, ever, consider using a slingshot for this.
> 
> Use a rifle. Nuff said.


ah...he says it so glibly. (sighs)

try living in the nanny states of Europe ! Rifles are not an option. That's why some of us play with crazy heavy bands and crazy heavy ammo. We want to be sure of those zombies !


----------



## ruthiexxxx

But i would certainly recommend the slingbow as a very powerful weapon. And for your slingshot the 'lobotomiser rounds' should work well on zombies. one inch lengths of 12mm rebar cut at 45 degree angles. Takes no time with an angle grinder


----------



## Jaximus

The problem with a shaped projectile out of a slingshot is that it's just going to tumble unless you have a means to stabilize it. There are ways, fletchings, streamers, laser guidance, but a normal projectile is basically just going to tumble.


----------



## Booomer302

Jaximus said:


> The problem with a shaped projectile out of a slingshot is that it's just going to tumble unless you have a means to stabilize it. There are ways, fletchings, streamers, laser guidance, but a normal projectile is basically just going to tumble.


But would a special shaped round as described above also just tumble once launched? I can try to draw a picture if that would help but I believe I described it well enough above. I dont know exactly how I would manufacture something like it but its just an idea for right now.

"I was thinking a special designed round; pointed on one end, teardrop shaped with a strong loop on the other end a shooter could hook a release though. This would ensure the projectile would leave the sling pointing the right direction. The only down-side would be the risk of catching the loop in the sling."


----------



## Booomer302

ruthiexxxx said:


> But i would certainly recommend the slingbow as a very powerful weapon. And for your slingshot the 'lobotomiser rounds' should work well on zombies. one inch lengths of 12mm rebar cut at 45 degree angles. Takes no time with an angle grinder


Do the rebar projectiles fly true? Those would be the easiest option for me, and probably the most fun. I have to go to work but when I return I'll google some of the suggestions I just didnt know what the projectile types were. I also want to look up Joerg Sparave's "Bonecrusher" rounds from


----------



## Jaximus

Without some form of aerodynamic stabilization the projectile will naturally be inclined to orient itself with its heaviest end leading. This will not be the point. The attempted transition will cause the round to tumble, even with a perfect release. With a less than perfect release it will tumble wildly. The projectile must be stabilized, either aerodynamically or gyroscopically, in order for the point to remain consistently oriented throughout its flight.

The rebar rounds will still tumble, but they should be well balanced. As long as they're placed in the pouch properly the tumbling shouldn't have too much of a detrimental effect on accuracy. There's no telling how they'll hit, though. Maybe a point, maybe an edge.


----------



## Jaximus

Flechettes (pronounced flay-shet ) are another option for a compact-ish projectile with good piercing power. They still need small fletchings to remain stable in flight, but they seem quite effective and you can carry a lot of them in a small space. MJ has some good videos on flechette shooting. Just do a search on here and you'll find a ton of information on them.


----------



## amm1266

it's hard to improve on round ...


----------



## Booomer302

Well thank you for the insight. Perhaps a solid multi-point object that would deal bludgeoning damage on a side and slightly more piercing on a corner? I also have some new terms for Google so thank you for the info!

I am totally green when it comes to slingshots and although I know the chances of a real zombie outbreak occurring is close to 0 I can still see the usefulness of a slingshot in mid-range stealth applications. Whether zombies, civil unrest or anything else the world could throw at me I want to say I thought about it and had a plan.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Booomer302 said:


> Well thank you for the insight. Perhaps a solid multi-point object that would deal bludgeoning damage on a side and slightly more piercing on a corner? I also have some new terms for Google so thank you for the info!
> 
> I am totally green when it comes to slingshots and although I know the chances of a real zombie outbreak occurring is close to 0 I can still see the usefulness of a slingshot in mid-range stealth applications. Whether zombies, civil unrest or anything else the world could throw at me I want to say I thought about it and had a plan.


One huge advantage of the slingbow is that it can shoot the crudest of home made arrows with good accuracy which is handy in a survival situation. A length of stout bamboo, a six inch nail and some gaffers tape and you have a mighty arrow that will take down most things.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Booomer302 said:


> I was hoping for a weapon that could be used in any mid-range situation with ammo varying between an aerodynamic round for longer shots or *killing blows to 100+ lb creatures* (Yes I know that pretty much requires a head-shot)














Booomer302 said:


> to a rock of the correct size to break a window across the street with minimum noise.












I hope that answers those two irresponsible questions.


----------



## Booomer302

As a moderator I would have expected you to be a bit more respectful then that in a post, but so as to not stoop to your level I'll chose to answer your comment ABG. I have my reasons for asking the questions I have and assuming I as a complete stranger to you would be pointing this at anybody for fun is preposterous. Think what you want. But keep it to yourself.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

You ask how to kill a 100lb animal with a weapon with various ammo. My suggestion stands, I wouldn't suggest a slingshot, ever.

You asked for a setup to break windows across the street. Get a small child to help. I stand behind that.

How much more respect did you hope to achieve by asking that? Furthermore, from what high position were you standing, when asking how to break windows?


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

I have to agree with Buns. If you're here to break windows, or you're one of the guys that want to kill zombies, there are other forums for that.


----------



## JEFF BURG

thank God we don't have Zombies :rofl:


----------



## ruthiexxxx

May I just strike a cautionary note about the rebar 'lobrounds'. I have been shooting these in a starship but the other day I tried one in an ordinary frame. It had very low forks. And the lobround was a bit longer than the usual inch.

It hit the frame just half an inch above my hand. OK I could live with it taking big hunks out of the wooden pistol grip...but it was what it did to the THICK STEEL of the fork assembly that I found alarming. A few millimetres lower and I would be lacking a thumb !!

If I shoot them in a standard frame again it will be one with very strong armouring to protect the hand! And maybe higher forks.


----------



## Jaximus

Do you have pictures, Ruthie? That sounds really interesting. Sometimes the raw power of these slingshots just blows me away. Add in an extra nasty projectile and the results can be stunning.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

The pic doesn't show it very well but the wooden fillet immediately below the steel disintegrated into matchsticks and the screw holding the steel part was half ripped out of the pistol grip. The steel part that was damaged was a heavy steel nail washer that I use to hide the screws that hold the fork assembly onto the grip.

And that, as you can see, was only with moderately powerful tubes ! (ah...just realised you can't see the tubes...only the Bunny Ears...but they are only the equivalent of Tex's heavy latex


----------



## Jaximus

Be careful, Ruthie, or you'll end up with Fishdoug getting your thumb reattached. Ouch.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Jaximus said:


> Be careful, Ruthie, or you'll end up with Fishdoug getting your thumb reattached. Ouch.


Thanks amigo  But I don't think it would have left enough to reattach...just a mangled mess of blood ,flesh and bone fragments going by what it did to the steel ! But yes, I'm being VERY careful now. I'm only shooting the lobrounds from a starship now...or an ordinary shooter that has some serious hand protection built in.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

All this talk of losing your thumbs and such really makes me nervous to participate further in this sport! But, i'll keep taking precautionary actions, and hopefully I wont get any hand hits that leave more than a wee bruise.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> All this talk of losing your thumbs and such really makes me nervous to participate further in this sport! But, i'll keep taking precautionary actions, and hopefully I wont get any hand hits that leave more than a wee bruise.


Perhaps worth building in some hand protection along these lines. Even ordinary bands and ammo can give a nasty hit, especially if one is into very low forks


----------



## August West

Nevermind


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I'm not sure of the purpose of shooting out windows...but, as we have forums here for firearms and knives, I don't think we can be too hypocritical about the lethal potential of slingshots !

ah...I seem to have responded to a post that has been deleted...never mind


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

I'm working on one with pretty low forks right now... haha, gonna be nervous shooting it for the first time.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> I'm working on one with pretty low forks right now... haha, gonna be nervous shooting it for the first time.


I find that flipping helps...but I'm not sure that everyone agrees


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

I flipped with my last slingshot that had fairly low forks, it worked fine, the rubber hit me a lot, but i'd take that over a rock anyday.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> I flipped with my last slingshot that had fairly low forks, it worked fine, the rubber hit me a lot, but i'd take that over a rock anyday.


If you're getting a lot of band slap then it may well be that your ammo is too light for the rubber. This seems to hold true at all levels. One of mine has triple .03 natural latex and it gives vicious band slap with 20 gramme lobrounds...but none at all with heavy lead (38 grammes)


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

So far i've only been shooting small rocks, on doubled up bands. But when i stretch single bands, I just don't see how it would be powerful enough to propel anything. You've probably not used the Golds Gym bands, but I just feel like single bands wouldn't do much at all.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> So far i've only been shooting small rocks, on doubled up bands. But when i stretch single bands, I just don't see how it would be powerful enough to propel anything. You've probably not used the Golds Gym bands, but I just feel like single bands wouldn't do much at all.


No...I haven't tried the Golds Gym ones...but Allan has and reckons that they are more or less the same as TBB. I have never shot rocks either but suspect that they are quite light compared to equivalent size steel or lead. Maybe try something like 16mm lead to see whether you still get the slap. Also, for all my love of heavy rubber, I have listened to the wise ones and have been surprised to find how good a performance one can get from singles stretched to the max.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

Hmm.. I would agree on the weight, definitely. And i'll have to give single bands a shot, sure would save me time and money. Thanks.


----------



## benzidrine

Whenever I play with new designs of an unusual nature I start off shooting inch clay balls. They pack enough punch to be fun but don't have the devastating impact of steel or lead would have if something went wrong.

When trying unorthodox things I have hit my hand twice. Both with clay only one time with powerful bands. On the powerful one the clay shattered against my hand and it hurt but no serious damage was done, if it had of been a steel ball I think a trip to hospital would have been necessary.

For me when not feeling confident about a slingshot use clay balls until you are.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I witnessed the clay shot to his hand. Twas true, I think it shattered the clay didn't it?


----------



## benzidrine

That one I actually class as the low power one. I don't think that shattered the clay ball.

The high power hit was done with the luck rings slingshot and 4 strands of 17*45 tubing. I guess that isn't a super powerful hit but it sure was painful. Bruise went away after an hour though that is how effective clay balls can be at mitigating damage.


----------



## JEFF BURG

wow!!!! :aahhhh: not a good look at all ruthiexxxx


----------

